# aircraft signage/placard/warning refs?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I wanna trick out my truck with some stenciled warnings like "NO STEP", "RESCUE" and "CAUTION EXPLOSIVE BOLTS" or some other such stuff.

Was hoping someone has a gallery of these signage or even if you know of someone who makes templates.

I'm gonna make vehicle-specific ones like an arrow pointing to the gas tank cap stating, "UNLEADED FUEL ONLY" and maybe airbrush some rivets along some of the seams.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know someone sold these as vinyl (bumper sticker type) stickers. I remember the red arrow ejection seat instructions, etc.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Is your truck going to be grey as in F-14 or black as in SR-71 Blackbird?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually I think its Hasegawa that has/had the aircraft warning stencil stickers


----------

